# Pay for sales reps.



## Ed Roland (May 31, 2007)

What are you guys paying your sales reps. Percentages?


----------



## Canyonbc (Jun 1, 2007)

Def. dont have one...i do all that myself

but if you dont mind me assking

where did you get your hort. degree from??

thanks mike


----------



## seobeglobal (Jun 17, 2007)

yes, i do it myself too.


----------



## ponderosatree (Jun 18, 2007)

woodweasel said:


> What are you guys paying your sales reps. Percentages?



I would offer a reasonable base rate with minimal deliverables and then bonuses/profiting sharing for anything above and beyond that. Talk with your accountant or bookkeeper to figure out what works best.


----------



## Nickrosis (Jun 25, 2007)

5% of gross sales.
7% of PHC gross sales.

Base starting salary for a salesperson with 2-5 years experience is $32,000. You're expected to start selling $100,000 and go up from there. =)


----------



## woodville (Jun 25, 2007)

I've seen 12% to 18% with a sliding downward scale yearly. Some Co.'s have a "draw" to pull from each week if things are slow. One thing I always hear of is massive bonus's if goals are met or exceeded. I know allot of sales rep's in this area who are making a fortune off Winter Moth treatments.


----------



## dshackle3 (Jun 26, 2007)

this is a good topic, I'm shocked a the few responces. I pay 15 %.


----------



## dshackle3 (Jun 26, 2007)

oops, looking for another salesman in Ga.


----------

